# Fiat Ducato 3l -



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a new 800 mile160 Euro 4 Ducato Auto, I am looking at having my Ducato re-mapped to give more torque at the speed 60 mph that I tend to travel at. My new high line Swift Kontiki 679, is only doing 18mpg this driving it at no more than 60 mph this seems very low.

At one time people were having problems with black smoke, with chipped 3L'sl.It appears that the latest maps have been upgraded and they can get 195/200 hp, and a 25% increase in torque without black smoking.

I have been researching the various maps, and feel that the Boosters remap sounds good. As does the Quantum remap, I have been talking to John there who has developed his map around his own 3L Autotrial tag axle and says he is getting 25mpg when run at 60ish and no black smoke,

Could anybody tell me which is the better map, and what are your experiences of the above companies.

Are there any other maps that I should be considering

Thanks for your help.

Andrew


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a Fiat Euro 4engine, 3 litre automatic and we have had it remapped by Quantum. We average 30miles to a gallon, at 50 miles an hour. Most times on a run we get 32/33. Before we had it remapped we were getting 23. This is on an Autotrail Delaware.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

My engine is a 2008 2.3 120 multijet which I had remapped by Quantum at the Newark show. It's difficult to put my finger on the difference to be honest but I would say it gives more torque and power delivery seems smoother. I can't comment on the fuel economy because I haven't driven it long enough, but they advertise 8% to 15% better economy. Quantum offered three re-maps; Higher power, higher fuel economy or a mix of both. I went for the mix of both.
One thing to remember is that the normal price was £300 but the show price was 230 so I would check to see if they will be at Peterborough to save a few quid if you're going.

Nick.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine is a 2007 3.0 litre, after 19,00 miles the consumption improved and fully loaded @ 3850kgs I habitually get 26.5mpd travelling at 60mph.

Have considered a remap but decided against because of concerns about the effect of the increased power on the clutch.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

aescules said:


> I have a new 800 mile160 Euro 4 Ducato Auto, I am looking at having my Ducato re-mapped to give more torque at the speed 60 mph that I tend to travel at. My new high line Swift Kontiki 679, is only doing 18mpg this driving it at no more than 60 mph this seems very low.


Your van is barely run in, the last thing I would think about doing is remapping it this early on in its life.

We did 23,000 miles on our 2.3 120 taking it from 15,000 to 44,000 and we measured our fuel consumption based on mileage and litres filled (ignoring the trip computer all together). Our MPG steadily rose throughout the trip from an average of 27MPG when we left to an average of 33MPG when we arrived back, with 36MPG also achieved.

On a couple of several hundred miles we got marked better fuel consumption at 90kph (about 55) then 100kph (about 62mph). This was similar tour last 2.3 130 Coach built which had 2,000 miles on the clock.

Similarly my parents have a 2011 Tracker EKS they have put 10,000 miles on in the last year and have noticed their MPG steadily rising from 20mpg to 26mpg where it is now.



NTG said:


> One thing to remember is that the normal price was £300 but the show price was 230 so I would check to see if they will be at Peterborough to save a few quid if you're going.
> .


It's possible to get a remap for £150 from Kudos in Huddersfield or they will come out to you in York most likely and custom code you a map based on your requirements. www.kudosremapping.com


----------

